# Silly question for cheap (go-kart) motors



## Anaerin (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes, this is a very silly question.

Could you, in theory, take the electric motor out of a ceiling fan and re-wire it to be used as a pancake-style ACIM for driving a golf cart? It'd probably mean stripping the motor down completely and removing the in-built drive electronics, probably upgrade the bearings too. Could you overvolt these by much? Would you get enough torque, or speed, to make it worthwhile? Incredibly cheap hubmotors? 

I know they're designed to have a ridiculous amount of slip (so you can stop them with your bare hands without getting injured), but is that just a result of the electronics driving it in V/Hz mode at 50/60Hz, and providing very little (electrical) power?


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

With 24,36,48v motors being so cheap on eBay it seems like a lot of effort as opposed to a motor that is ready to bolt in with the gear fitted and a compatible controller also available from $24au.


----------

